# Rotisserie Babybacks, and jerk drumsticks grillin' tomorrow!



## Woodman1 (Jan 26, 2005)

I am _so_ wishing I was coming to Susan's house for dinner and a post dinner cigar and cognac! Have fun girl!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 27, 2005)

Lunchtime??  WOW...Dinner must be spectacular at your hizzel!  I like the TXBBQ Rub #1 for pork!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 27, 2005)

An all day BBQ eating free-for-all...my favorite!  I do suggest #1 on thoes ribs Suz...they taste real good, that's what I use on mine 90% of the time...other 10% is salt and pepper! 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 27, 2005)

At Christmas I got a jar of jalapeno tangerine jam....looking forward to trying that on a slab soon.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> At Christmas I got a jar of jalapeno tangerine jam....looking forward to trying that on a slab soon.



Capn , Go to www.texaspepperjelly.com and get you some Pineapple Habanero. The stuff is awsome! Iuse it straight or cut 50/50 with red sauce to glaze chicken and ribs. I ain't lyin!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 28, 2005)

Glad it worked Susan...do you foil your ribs on the WSM?  I've found that people do not achieve a great rib until they add that to the process...of course, that's just my opinion! 8)


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 28, 2005)

Susan,

When you use the rotiss, how much charcoal do you start out using and do you find that you have to add more during the cook? Thanks


----------

